# Pioneer AVH-P7500DVD: Does theTT radio flap close??



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Anyone has this DVD from Pioneer? I am wondering if I can still close the flap when the system is not in operation.
Anyone knows of a 7" screen system that can be fitted so that the flap closes? Most of the ones I have seen come to far out. :?


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Unfortunately not.. I'm fairly certain NONE of the LCD pull-out units allow the aluminium flap from closing. See, the simple fact that the LCD must be able to open means that there must be at least 1 inch of clearance beyond the front face of the head unit when it's closed, but when the flap is open there has to be another inch of clearance since the flap sticks out a bit further as well.

I've just recently done mine (it's a Clarion VRX935VD) and had the same problem - makes more sense in pictures:










See how little clearance there is, even after sticking the unit out far enough:










For more pictures, check out my website (see sig) or this thread on AudiWorld showing the complete install:

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/threads/378986.phtml#1049451

Hope this helps..
-Marc


----------



## clk200 (Mar 21, 2004)

Pioneer do a flush fit kit, if that helps, the screen just fits further in, could be worth checking out


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just had ACic X1 fitted, superb piece of gear  

But the flap will not close, Pioneer do a kit to set the unit back but apparently a) there is not enough room to set it back b) if it was to be set back then the screen wouldn't clear the flap

Cheers


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Aren't you guys worried that someone could brake your glass to take the system out if you leave your car somewhere on the street? :? I travel a lot and visit various places so I am a little worried about that.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Someone on this forum definitely has a screen/dvd/satnav system that hides under the flap. Is it CliveD?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The only one I have seen fit (that doesn't mean there isn't any others) is the Alpine unit as fitted to PaulB's TTC.

Graham


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Have Alpine INA 333R (I think that's the model, not going to the car to check), it doesn't have a fold out screen, all built into the head unit, but the flap doesn't close. Cannot imagine the adding a fold out screen would mean the flap would close! Could be wrong, of course.

Pete


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> The only one I have seen fit (that doesn't mean there isn't any others) is the Alpine unit as fitted to PaulB's TTC.
> 
> Graham


Ahhh Graham - it's yours I was thinking of. Doesn't your flap close?
Dubcat


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

> Aren't you guys worried that someone could brake your glass to take the system out if you leave your car somewhere on the street? I travel a lot and visit various places so I am a little worried about that.


When the screen is closed it looks pretty much like a standard radio, also the AVIC X1 has a removable security panel.

But I must admit I prefered it when I could close the flap :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I never close the flap on my standard radio. Also think how many cars are sold without any flap.


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Ikon66

I have been looking to fit the Pioneer AVIC-X1 recently but have some questions which hopefully you (or any one else) will be able to help out with.

I was thinking of fitting it with a 6 disc changer, TV tuner & DAB. Is this a good system? will I need separate TV and DAB aerials (as well as the existing mobile phone one) Any other thoughts or feedback on your installation would be great.

thanks

Euan Goold


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

> Ikon66
> 
> I have been looking to fit the Pioneer AVIC-X1 recently but have some questions which hopefully you (or any one else) will be able to help out with.
> 
> I was thinking of fitting it with a 6 disc changer, TV tuner & DAB. Is this a good system? will I need separate TV and DAB aerials (as well as the existing mobile phone one) Any other thoughts or feedback on your installation would be great


Only had it in since last night, but so far totally impressed, everything touch screen, loads of different views for nav, Sounds abolutely top through bose.

Masses of video and audio features

I have the 12 CD changer, apparently the 6 CD will fit in the compartment beside back seat.

Clears flap no problem, but can't close flap

TV tuner does need aerial but fits inside windscreen

Not sure / no mention on pioneer site about DAB radio aerial

Got mine from www.dabs.com/uk within a week, about Â£1680 inc 12 CD

If u check out the www.pioneer.co.uk site you can download advertising brochures and the proper manuals (PDF) etc to get best info

Hope this helps

Paul


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

FWIW, Alpine INA 333R (not fold out screen), DVD Nav, TMC and DAB has been very good for us so far (dynamic Nav is excellent). MP3 Changer, head unit, DVD Disc and fitting Â£1000 (Media Markt in Switzerland - which is a bit of a ways to go , of course, but someone must be able to match the Swiss prices - they're normally much more expensive than here).

Pete


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Dubcat said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > The only one I have seen fit (that doesn't mean there isn't any others) is the Alpine unit as fitted to PaulB's TTC.
> ...


No m8, the flap doesn't close but I must admit that I wasn't too upset about that. It would have been nice but not a major priority. I was after a good Sat Nav system at the time and IMO I felt the Pioneer was better than the Alpine. It has a face off front panel so I wasn't too worried about the security - if its going to get nicked, its going to get nicked - flap or no flap!

I've managed to source a DAB/FM combo aerial from Bluespot, link here:

http://www.bluespot.co.uk/stock/dab_diplex.asp

for about Â£100, its the roof version you need but is very similar to the standard TTR aerial which is mounted on the rear wing - don't know what the coupe version looks like, sorry :?

The reception is brilliant but like mobiles, if the signal is not there then it doesn't matter how good the aerial is, your only going to get what it can recieve.

Hope that helps.

Graham


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

> It has a face off front panel so I wasn't too worried about the security - if its going to get nicked, its going to get nicked - flap or no flap!


FWIW, that was exactly my thinking. The Alpine has a removable facia, and then the flap will close. Can't ask for more.

I would have liked the flap to close, but since the unit displays track names, artists, etc, I find myself happy to have it open. Perhaps I should spend some time looking at the road.

Pete


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

UPDATE!!!

Someone on the AudiWorld forums has posted pictures of his new Kenwood head unit, which actually seems to pull out completely (not just the screen, but the base as well), allowing the TT aluminium flap to close:










There's also a couple of short video clips on this page, showing how the unit unfolds/retracts:

http://homepage.mac.com/risowu/New_Project/iMovieTheater18.html

and here's the post on AudiWorld for more pictures:

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/threads/379812.phtml

Pretty neat, is it not?!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Alpine? It looks like Kenwood! :wink: Would this because the Headunit allows it or does he have a special install? It looks like some carbon looking thing surrounding the radio... 
This is what I was looking for. I do not care if the flap remains open while driving, I just want it closed when parked.


----------



## Marc_in_the_US (Aug 8, 2003)

Jazzedout said:


> Alpine? It looks like Kenwood! :wink:


Ooops!! Corrected :wink:


----------



## Riso (Mar 14, 2004)

Jazzedout said:


> Alpine? It looks like Kenwood! :wink: Would this because the Headunit allows it or does he have a special install? It looks like some carbon looking thing surrounding the radio...
> This is what I was looking for. I do not care if the flap remains open while driving, I just want it closed when parked.


Yeah, its a Kenwood! No special install required. I cut that carbon myself just for covering up the two big gaps on both sides.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Riso said:


> Yeah, its a Kenwood! No special install required. I cut that carbon myself just for covering up the two big gaps on both sides.


For the two gaps there also some audi plastic covers. I got mine from the Audi dealer.


----------



## Tootles (10 mo ago)

Riso said:


> Yeah, its a Kenwood! No special install required. I cut that carbon myself just for covering up the two big gaps on both sides.


 Dude are you still active?? Do you have the vuds of your install still?? Desperately trying to get a fold out stereo that fits and can close flap!

Many thanks 
Andy


----------



## solar (10 mo ago)

mate, by the looks on your pic this topic is older than you...


----------

